# Favorite Knife or Knife Brand



## Anvilx (Jun 28, 2011)

Well it seems like its high time that we have a sister thread to the whats your favorite multi-tool thread and so here it is. The question is simply whats your favorite knife and/or brand of knives. Obviously multi-tools don't count (put em in the other thread!). Pictures are appreciated.


----------



## shiben (Jun 28, 2011)

Anvilx said:


> Well it seems like its high time that we have a sister thread to the whats your favorite multi-tool thread and so here it is. The question is simply whats your favorite knife and/or brand of knives. Obviously multi-tools don't count (put em in the other thread!). Pictures are appreciated.


 
Ka-Bar. Hands Down.

Google Image Result for http://images.outdoorpros.com/images/prod/5/KA-BAR-1217-rw-10605-5508.jpg


----------



## avkid (Jun 28, 2011)

Ka-Bar makes some serious knives, but not exactly for everyday carry.
I love my Buck 110 Folding Hunter for that.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jun 28, 2011)

I've actually never felt the need to carry a knife other than the one that comes on the multi-tool or don't have the time to run to the bag of tools to get a box cutter. The need just doesn't seem to arrive. although I do tend to work more with the sound and lighting side.


----------



## shiben (Jun 28, 2011)

avkid said:


> Ka-Bar makes some serious knives, but not exactly for everyday carry.
> I love my Buck 110 Folding Hunter for that.


 
You dont feel the need to be able to cut a dude's heart in half with an everyday carry knife? Oh. Me neither. I usually carry a CRKT EMT folder with a tanto blade and half serrations. Perfect for all kinds of general work, opens well, and safely locks. However, the question was what is your favorite knife, and for camping, hunting or assassination attempts, The Ka-Bar will serve you well. It can also cut tie line.


----------



## mstaylor (Jun 28, 2011)

I carry two, a Kershaw spring assisted,Photo Details and a Smith and Wesson Extreme Ops,http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001J690VE/?tag=controlbooth-20 My S&W doesn't have a rubber handle.


----------



## techieman33 (Jun 28, 2011)

CRKT Tiny Tighe Breaker
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001BBZY6C/?tag=controlbooth-20

I love the spring assist, not a fan of autoLAWKS but it was easy to remove the extra safety catch. I actually own 3 of these now since they were popping up pretty cheap on a couple of different deal sites.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 28, 2011)

Victorinox Tinker, Black.



Ka Bar Dozer, Orange.


Case Medium Stockman, Brown.


Folding Utility Knives.


I want a few Benchmade, Kershaw, and Spyderco, just no funding.


----------



## soundlight (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a Gerber Paraframe 1 as my main knife clipped into the top of my pocket and a little Kershaw locking folder of some sort (really small but the sharpest knife I've owned) in the bottom of my pocket in addition to the two multi-tools I always carry (Leatherman ES4 and Charge TTI).

I've pretty much always had a medium-sized Gerber locking folder as my main knife.

I will say that I had a Klein Tool knife once and I loved it. Until the Kershaw that was the sharpest knife I owned. The tip broke so that's why I don't carry it any more. Probably about as sharp as the Kershaw but the tip broke so it is out of contention until I feel like dropping 40 bucks on a knife again.


----------



## avkid (Jun 28, 2011)

I also have a Gerber Paraframe II, it was my primary for about a year until last month.
There's just something about it that annoyed me.
Nothing compares to a big solid piece of real American steel.


----------



## josh88 (Jun 28, 2011)

won't lie, I love ka-bar's as well, but thats partially because my need for knives is almost as bad as my need for flashlights, I just always want more. My two favorites at the moment,


I've got a black version of this


which will take care of most small cutting needs if I'm not carrying a multitool, and also love the folding utility knives for when I need a razor blade for something


Both cheap, both super handy.


----------



## shiben (Jun 29, 2011)

I just want to be clear, I dont carry a KaBar onto a call. Its designed and tested for combat, CQB, and Survival. At a call, I never do any of those, so I dont carry one. However, I have shaved with one before, if you want to find out whats between your legs, get that guy to razor sharp and take your neck hair off. Anyhow, I like CRKT because its fairly inexpensive and pretty high quality, and SOG because its really high quality and Gunny approved! take your pick from their ranges of what meets your needs.


----------



## wolf825 (Jun 29, 2011)

For production work--Spyderco... Carried one form or another of this brand of knife for over 15 years....from full serrated to half/half blade style...hooked or bird-beak blade to curved or flat...really durable sharp knives for production work. Tried many brands and varieties over the years as I collect knives too--but always come back to my Spyderco to do all the production jobs and tasks with ease.. I have used the Delica & Endura models religiously but also have the Civilian, Rescue, Police and para-military versions too..all are excellent. Pricey to buy...in the $80-$220+ range depending on the model....but a spyderco will last you and never fail..


One handed open & locking folder...holds its edge very well for a long time...easy to re-sharpen if it needs it and bring the edge back very quickly (provided you know how to sharpen a knife properly to begin with).. Cuts thru the thickest cable jackets (4/0 feeder, SOO jackets, mic cables, plenum cable etc), cuts carpet, trims gobos, cuts zip-ties of any thickness, cuts thru bunches of tieline or tape, goes thru boxes & cardboard, cuts rope of all styles & thicknesses including webbing...and just about anything else without effort...and with the metal clip on most models--it never breaks or snaps off--or falls out of the pocket if you end up upside down or are crawling around...it stays put til you pull it out. I never gig without at least one on my belt...a spyderco is my go-to knife.. I still have my very first knife from them I ever bought back in the mid 1990's and although some of the serrations have worn down from years of use and the very tiny tip broke off on some gig--its still sharp and a great durable knife and performs like it did when it was new. I tend to buy a new one or new style just for fun every 3-5 years it seems...but as long as I have one I am good. I have even taken these camping to carve Bow Drills, gut fish, spark fires, use on wood and other camp tasks--it performs great... 




:: Spyderco ::

You can buy a cheap knife every few months that goes dull after one use or snaps or rusts...or get one that is built to last...I prefer to pony up the $$$ for the latter. 
-w


----------



## mstaylor (Jun 29, 2011)

I had a nice spring assisted Kershaw that I carried always. We are loading out one night, show guy asks to borrow my knife. I let him borrow it, walked away to handle something, he brings it back. The next day I open it and the end is snapped off and he never said anything. I bought another but a pro should never do that.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 1, 2011)

I miss my Benchmade that I lost during an out of Phantom.


I have other things that I need to spend money on these days other than a really nice replacement (darn kids), so I got a little Gerber which has worked out great.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a great little Gerber too. However it's been gathering dust on my dresser since my Leatherman Squirt P4 joined my key ring. The knife blade on the Squirt is tiny and a little lame but all the other tools more than make up for it.


----------



## techieman33 (Jul 1, 2011)

Am I the only one that carries my knife and my multi-tool on me? I'm a lot more comfortable cutting things with my pocket knife than multi-tool.


----------



## soundlight (Jul 1, 2011)

techieman33 said:


> Am I the only one that carries my knife and my multi-tool on me? I'm a lot more comfortable cutting things with my pocket knife than multi-tool.


 
2 knives/2 multitools, as I mentioned above. Gerber Paraframe 1: main knife. Kershaw D.W.O. Classic: secondary knife, this is the one I use when I need to use the tip of a knife for something. Leatherman Charge TTI: main multitool, great blades, great file, great pliers. Leatherman Squirt ES4, used for quick retermination of cables in the field, quick jobs in the shop, anything where I won't be doing much electrical this gets used. Nice little pair of wire strippers. But that's for the muti-tool discussion.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow wolf825 thank you for typing out my post.

Honestly I second *everything* he has to say...down to the carrying it for 15+ years.


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 2, 2011)

techieman33 said:


> Am I the only one that carries my knife and my multi-tool on me? I'm a lot more comfortable cutting things with my pocket knife than multi-tool.


Nope, I carry two knives and a Leatherman Kick. I will very occasionally use the knife on my Leatherman but I prefer not to if I can.


----------



## HillJonathan (Jul 3, 2011)

I learned to love SOG. A little on the expensive side but its a quality product and a great warranty. The big thing is the blade locks closed and can easily be unlocked with one hand and assisted opening. Lost my first one for 2 years under a stage in an out door theater blade stuck in the dirt. Spayed it with some WD-40 and it worked like new. Never again will I buy another brand.


----------



## WDS (Jul 12, 2011)

Kershaw Leek - Speed Safe. 




Hands down the best knife ever, It even comes in flat black & half serrated. I only have 2 problems with them. 
1. Over the past 5 years I have lost more than a few (knives and Nalgenes I can just never manage to hold on to either)
2. Every time I buy another one I mentally add the price to the total I have spent on them, now its like a flipping $400.00 knife for me. 
Truth be told they are still worth it.

+1 for the folding box cutter as well, nothing is better for strike or anywhere else that would dull or damage a good knife.


----------



## porkchop (Jul 12, 2011)

I carry both a knife and a multi-tool all the time. Since my knife is mainly for cutting simple things like tape and tie-line I go the cheap and efficient route. The Gerber EVO has been what I've chosen to do that for me. 



You can find them cheap (like less than $20) which is good when you forget to take your knife out of your pocket going through airport security (has happened to me several times) and the tanto blade/half serrated combination allows for cutting all kinds of stuff. Also since it's small it fits nicely in my pocket, which is big for me since I probably carry the thing close to 100 hours a week.


----------



## Anvilx (Jul 13, 2011)

HillJonathan said:


> I learned to love SOG. A little on the expensive side but its a quality product and a great warranty. The big thing is the blade locks closed and can easily be unlocked with one hand and assisted opening. Lost my first one for 2 years under a stage in an out door theater blade stuck in the dirt. Spayed it with some WD-40 and it worked like new. Never again will I buy another brand.


 
That's interesting, my impression of SOG was that they made good knives but not great knives and that they were sometimes gimmicky.


----------



## Blacksheep0317 (Aug 30, 2011)

It may just be the eagle scout in me still, but there is always a knife either on me, near me, or both. Traveling as much as I do, and working late nights into early mornings in some shady places I have had several bad experiences with car jackings and the like. Ergo there is a Ka-Bar USMC trench knife that lives under the seat of my truck. Less sketchy than other personal protection means crossing state lines and boarders. There is also a Kershaw Rescue Blur on my visor for the window punch and seat-belt cutter that is my grab and go knife for EMS and Rescue ops, and a kershaw " speedsafe tanto that is my regular carry. Kershaw/KMI makes a solid knife that I have seen gone through some serious trials. I own many of them for different purposes and find that there is always atleast one use for a knife in my pocket every day. And yes, the Ka-Bar may be a bit extreme for stage work, but depending on what your doing, maybe not so much. I carry the USN Seal version of the Ka-Bar dive knife on all my harnesses, be it tech rescue or rigging because of the secure way it fits onto the harness, locks into the sheath, and is secure in my hand. The reason for such a large knife? Its better for cutting away a harness or fouled lines if you need to either self rescue yourself or someone else.


----------



## len (Aug 30, 2011)

I have one of these Stanley Hand Tools-10-804 SportUtility&#153 Outdoorsman Knife and a Victorinox with a single blade, about 2.5" and a curved tip. Couldn't find it in the catalog, but a lot of florists use them. 

But honestly, I don't use either one a lot. Just like I don't use a flashlight much, either even though I have several.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 3, 2011)

I had a Gerber Paraframe I for a LONG TIME, loved it.

For a general utility knife (electrical, etc) I use a OLFA H-1, the H blades are beefy and sharp as hell. They're great for stripping wire... And when they dull you just replace the blade. I buy the big container, and they live with my tools.

I am currently carrying a cheap SCHRADE extreme survival. I know it won't last but I needed to replace my Gerber on a budget. Will get something better later.

I've been looking into getting something by SOG or Ka Bar.


----------



## Beans45601 (Sep 3, 2011)

I am actually surprised that more people have not mentioned Benchmade. The AXIS lock is a dream. It also has a butterfly on it. What more could you want?


----------



## Karim (Sep 8, 2011)

Husky folding utility knife! You can't beat the price, it locks very securely, and as long as you keep some blades in your bag, it's never dull.  It may not be too fancy, but it gets the job done and then some.

The only down side is the shape of the blade. But for all the places it won't fit, I use the blades on my leatherman wave. But that's another thread I guess 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 65535 (Sep 13, 2011)

My go to workhorse.
Hinderer XM-18 CTS-XHP blade.



My more used utility.
Burger EXK1



I use an OLFA knife more than either because I can use it at Home Depot where I work outside theatre.
It also is much cheaper and sharper on average, since blades can be replaced cheaply I don't mind.
Welcome to Olfa


----------



## PeterBuchin (Sep 21, 2011)

I bought a Buck 110 decades ago and have never once regretted it. It looks good, sharpens easily, and holds an edge forever. They stand behind their lifetime we-don't-care-what-you-did-with-it warranty. The belt-loop case is leather with a snap that doesn't tear out and polishes up nicely with just a dab of shoe polish.


----------



## Khel958 (Sep 21, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> I had a nice spring assisted Kershaw that I carried always. We are loading out one night, show guy asks to borrow my knife. I let him borrow it, walked away to handle something, he brings it back. The next day I open it and the end is snapped off and he never said anything. I bought another but a pro should never do that.


 
The first month Leatherman made the original super leatherman some guy asked to borrow it and I jokingly said I would get its price in blood if it didnt come back. He said naw man if its worth that much to you I'll use something else. So he borrowed one of the other guys and it never came back.


----------



## Jsamuels201 (Oct 11, 2011)

I splurged a while ago after a big paycheck and bought a Benchmade Griptillian, drop point and half serrated. I carry it on every show along with my old school leatherman wave and a coast flash light. Worth every penny and I can't dream of doing a show without all three of those things on me.


----------



## bishopthomas (Oct 11, 2011)

I got a Kershaw Tanto Groove and I'm not as happy with it as I was with my Sog Trident tanto that was stolen.


----------



## firewater88 (Oct 12, 2011)

wolf825 said:


> For production work--Spyderco... Carried one form or another of this brand of knife for over 15 years....from full serrated to half/half blade style...hooked or bird-beak blade to curved or flat...really durable sharp knives for production work. Tried many brands and varieties over the years as I collect knives too--but always come back to my Spyderco to do all the production jobs and tasks with ease.. I have used the Delica & Endura models religiously but also have the Civilian, Rescue, Police and para-military versions too..all are excellent. Pricey to buy...in the $80-$220+ range depending on the model....but a spyderco will last you and never fail..
> 
> 
> One handed open & locking folder...holds its edge very well for a long time...easy to re-sharpen if it needs it and bring the edge back very quickly (provided you know how to sharpen a knife properly to begin with).. Cuts thru the thickest cable jackets (4/0 feeder, SOO jackets, mic cables, plenum cable etc), cuts carpet, trims gobos, cuts zip-ties of any thickness, cuts thru bunches of tieline or tape, goes thru boxes & cardboard, cuts rope of all styles & thicknesses including webbing...and just about anything else without effort...and with the metal clip on most models--it never breaks or snaps off--or falls out of the pocket if you end up upside down or are crawling around...it stays put til you pull it out. I never gig without at least one on my belt...a spyderco is my go-to knife.. I still have my very first knife from them I ever bought back in the mid 1990's and although some of the serrations have worn down from years of use and the very tiny tip broke off on some gig--its still sharp and a great durable knife and performs like it did when it was new. I tend to buy a new one or new style just for fun every 3-5 years it seems...but as long as I have one I am good. I have even taken these camping to carve Bow Drills, gut fish, spark fires, use on wood and other camp tasks--it performs great...
> ...


 
I had carried a Delica for the past 20ish years, every day- for theatre, sailing, or whatever... never know when you need a knife. About 3 years ago, the lock mechanism failed (worn out over time) and closed on my hand- I had the serrated blade type. They replaced it no questions asked.
Last weekend I had it clipped to my pocket and saw it on the seat of my truck when I got back in, didn't think anything of it and clipped it back to my pocket. Got home and it was gone. I think it popped off in a parking lot somewhere. Now somebody has a nice knife and I without any...


----------

